# alternative zu norwegen??????



## ostseeangler27 (22. Mai 2006)

hallo, wir wollten normalerweise wieder nach norge fahren aber da es nun diese bescheidene 15kg grenze gibt haben wir die buchung zurück genommen!
die 15kg sind zu schnell zusammen und es ist ein unding der norweger,wir sind keine raubangler!!!!!!!aber 14tage da ergiebt sich eher etwas so um die 25kg wenn nicht mehr!!
so nun zur frage die wir uns stellen:
wohin sonst, ein ort wo wir ähnlich fischen können und mit selbigem geschirr !!!!


----------



## havkat (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Island.

Faröer.

Shetlands.


----------



## hsobolewski (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Hinzu fügen: Schottland, Irrland, Grönland.
Auch ich denke schon mal daran auszuweichen. Denn was nun abläuft ist nicht besser wie in Deutschland. Bauernstattlichkeit. Ein Lobist beugt die Stattliche Mehrheit. Ohne das es einen Sinn ergibt. 2% der gefangenen Fische von Urlaubern füllt keine Tacshen von Berufsfischern. Aber sie füllten viele Taschen von Hüttenvermietern.


----------



## Jirko (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

nabend ostseeangler #h

ohne dir und irgend jemand anderen jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen, kann ich die deinige (eurige) reaktion nicht nachvollziehen... ne normale styro- und/oder kühlbox, mit filets gefüllt, hat - und da leg ich meine hand (und wenn ihr wollt, noch was anderes ) für in´s feuer - für keinen von uns irgendwelche konsequenzen. ich kann die jetzige panikmache beim besten willen nicht verstehen und dein anliegen/vorhaben deckt sich mit ner menge anderer, mir bekannter norgejunkies...

...fahrt hoch und macht pro kopf ne styrobox mit den gängigen abmassen voll und passiert mit nem kühlen kopf die zollpassage #h


----------



## Laky (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*



> da es nun diese bescheidene 15kg grenze gibt haben wir die buchung zurück genommen!


|kopfkrat ;+ #q 


Chile, Argentinien, und Süd-Georgien. Die Bouvet-Insel gehört ja leider auch zu Norwegen.|wavey: 


MFG
Laky


----------



## tamandua (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Nur wegen der 15kg- Grenze habt ihr die Buchung storniert? Das ist allerdings schon happig. Aber gut, es muss ja jeder wissen, warum und wohin er fährt. 
Alternativen zu benennen ist alleredings nicht leicht. Es kommt darauf an, was man für Erwartungen hat. Wenn man nicht fliegen will, was ja unausweichlich auch eine recht knappe Begrenzung der Filetmenge pro Person mit sich bringt, dann fallen Island, die Shetlands und Faröer schonmal weg. Liegt einem die nordische Landschaft sehr am Herzen, hat man dann natürlich nur noch sehr wenige Alternativen. Schottland wäre so eine, ist auch mit dem Auto zu erreichen, jedoch natürlich mit langer Anfahrt und es ist anglerisch kaum erschlossen. In irland lässt es sich auch ganz vorzüglich fischen, jedoch hat man dort schon eine ganz andere Landschaft, als man sie in Norwegen vorfindet. Das wäre es dann auch mit den ALternativen im Norden. Wenn man sonst nach Nordnorwegen gefahren ist, kann man vllt mal den russischen Teil der Nordmeeres erkunden. Wäre sicher interessant, wenn man genug Nerven hat, alles, aber auch wirklich alles selbst zu organisieren:m.
Wenn man will, findet man überall sein Paradies.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> nabend ostseeangler #h
> 
> ohne dir und irgend jemand anderen jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen, kann ich die deinige (eurige) reaktion nicht nachvollziehen... ne normale styro- und/oder kühlbox, mit filets gefüllt, hat - und da leg ich meine hand (und wenn ihr wollt, noch was anderes ) für in´s feuer - für keinen von uns irgendwelche konsequenzen. ich kann die jetzige panikmache beim besten willen nicht verstehen und dein anliegen/vorhaben deckt sich mit ner menge anderer, mir bekannter norgejunkies...
> 
> ...fahrt hoch und macht pro kopf ne styrobox mit den gängigen abmassen voll und passiert mit nem kühlen kopf die zollpassage #h


 
naja ich habe da ein ungutes gefühl ,denn eine styro kiste voll mit filets hat 100%ig mehr als 15kg(erfahrung) und selbst das fängt man in 1. woche!!und ich möchte entspannt fischen und nicht immer an die grünen jungs vor der Fähre denken!!um nochmal etwas klar zu stellen:wir fischen normal und entspannt und haben pro person 1.stüro kiste ,und nehmen nicht jeden schwanz mit; der über die bordkannte kommt!!!!und nicht wie andere "RÄUBER" nen transporter voll kisten oder fische in der größe unserer Köfis!!!!!

werde deine meinung mit der üblich vollen kiste überdenken!!#h


----------



## JunkieXL (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Ich kann dich da voll und ganz verstehen ... 14 Tage und nur 15kg Filet pro Person ist lachhaft. Ich hoffe ihr habt das auch als Grund angegeben, damit die da oben merken das sie da etwas weit runter gegangen sind .. 25kg war i.o 15 ist eindeutig zu wenig wenn man jeden Tag nen paar stündchen angeln will!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

25kg war total ok!!!
und nun ist es an der zeit zeichen zu setzen welches sagt :jungs ihr seit zu weit gegangen !
und sich um zuorientieren!!


----------



## addy123 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

@Jirko
In meiner Urlaubsplanung 2007 stand eigentlich Norwegen!?|kopfkrat 
Vorab, ich bin wie hier an anderer Stelle bereits erwähnt, schon mit unter 5kg Filet nach Hause gekommen. Dies ist aber kein Problem, weil nicht immer spielen Wetter und andere Umstände mit. DIES IST ANGELN!!!:m 
Meine Sicherheit ist mir mehr wert als ein paar Kilo Filet!!!
ABER:
Wenn ich doch mal den Aufwand mit Norwegen (materiellen und finanziellen) betreibe, sollte es mir doch auch vergönnt sein, etwas mehr als 25 kg mitzubringen! So mir diese Masse überhaupt vergönnt wäre.
Aber einige sprachen es ja schon an, es kann doch mal sein, das es SAUGUT beisst!!!???
Und es gibt bestimmt genug Skrupellose, die die bereits eingetüteten Filets welche zu klein sind, WEGSCHMEISSEN!:v 
Soetwas käme für mich nicht in Frage.
Aber die jetzigen Massnahmen fördern so ein Verhalten!!!;+ 
Natürlich kan ich die Norweger verstehen (obwohl Thema WAL ..., sollen sie sich doch mal an die eigene Nase fassen?), anderenseits sind die 500kg Kühltruhenangler doch eher die Ausnahme.
Aber das Ganze wird ja bereits in einem andern THRÄÄÄD diskutiert.

Meine momentane Ausweichalternative ist noch Dänemark!!!#6 
Die Dänen heben im Augenblick mit manchen Preisen auch ein Wenig ab!#t 
Meine neue Alternative tendiert Richtung Fehmarn. Fehlt mir dafür nur noch der Seeführerschein. Der klappt evtl. dieses Jahr noch!?

Wie gesagt, die Kilos stehen bei mir nicht an der ersten Stelle!!!
Aber wenns beißt, dann beißt's, ansonsten NICHT!


----------



## Nike (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

in Norge gibt es Grenzen wo keine alte S.. dorten steht. Ich mein man angelt ja nicht oft in Norge (also ich zumindest^^fahr einmal in 2 Jahren und muss immer 2 Jahre sparen fürs Nordkapp )


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Moin,
kommt doch mal nach Meschendorf. Knurri kann bestimmt ein Boot und Bett für euch organisieren. Naja und wenn ihr nicht leichtes pilken mögt dann angelt ihr eben mit 50 Ibs Ruten. Kein Problem. Auf jeden Fall hat Meschendorf keine Fischausfuhrbegrenzung. :m


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Hallo,
denkt doch bei Eurer Alternativenplanung auch einmal über die EG Gesetze nach. Was für USA (Alaska) und Kanada gilt, gilt noch für einige andere Länder ausserhalb der EG: Mitbringen von selbstgefangenen Fisch ohne Gesundheitszertifikat nur bis 999*Gramm*.

Und mir fällt bei dieser Diskussion zu den 25 oder 15 Kilos auch ein anderer Thread ein, wo ein Kollege so richtig runtergemacht wurde, weil er nicht mit "Norge" zufrieden war. Wie waren da noch die Zitate: Norwegen ist mehr als angeln, die Landschaft, die Leute usw. u.s.w...

Ehrlicherweise ist es wohl doch mehr das Filet. Wenn man die Wortmeldungen allein der "Kilomengenthreads" zusammenfaßt, zeigt sich ein ehrlicheres Bild. Es sind doch nicht alles Tiefseefischer, die ihre Fische aus 200m hochpumpen. Man kann doch auch angeln, ohne alles totzuschlagen.

Manchmal weiß man wirklich nicht, woran man in diesen Diskussionen ist.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> kommt doch mal nach Meschendorf. Knurri kann bestimmt ein Boot und Bett für euch organisieren. Naja und wenn ihr nicht leichtes pilken mögt dann angelt ihr eben mit 50 Ibs Ruten. Kein Problem. Auf jeden Fall hat Meschendorf keine Fischausfuhrbegrenzung. :m


 
danke für die einladung bei mir in flbg ist auch keine fangbegrenzung!! und mein boot liegt in flbg im hafen!!!daran soll es nicht scheitern!!!
aber gerade das tiefseefischen ist ja das was wir wollen!!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

@Dolfin

hallo, das mit der landschaft usw. stimmt ,sehr schön da oben!!
aber mal ehrlich 
wenn du nen angelurlaub machen möchtest gehst du ja auch nicht wandern oder ins moseum oder??


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Ostseeangler
Natürlich gehe ich fischen, wenn ich Angelurlaub mache. Aber auch mal ganz ehrlich: Wenn ich beim Schleppangeln alles totschlagen würde, was beißt, würde ich länger zum schlachten und verwerten brauchen, als zum angeln. Ich stimme dir zu, das die 15 Kilos für einen Angelurlaub sicher nicht fett sind. Wenn man aber von vornherein etwas auf diese Grenze achtet, kann man die Sache ganz gut steuern.
Einen großen Heilbutt muß man doch nicht killen. Ein Foto und dann schwimmt er wieder. Zur Verwertung sind die Fische um die 30 Pfund sowieso besser.
Man kann sicher den gesamten Urlaub angeln ohne gleich einen halben Zentner Filet mitschleppen zu müssen.
Und glaube mir: Es wird auch so kommen. Zunächst ist die Verwirrung und die Wut groß - und dann geht es trotzdem. Und das verrückte: Der Urlaub wird trotztdem schön! Woher ich das weiß? Ich erleben es nahezu in jedem meiner Kanadaaufenthalte. Jedesmal sind da neue Kollegen dabei. Jedesmal zunächst die gleiche Krankheit: Sie fangen fast an zu weinen, wenn sie den ersten Königslachs von70cm gleich totgeschlagen haben und dann kommt der 40pfünder - und die Entnahme ist für diesen Tag erledigt. Es legt sich dann bald und man überlegt, was man mitnimmt und was nicht. Beim zweiten Urlaub stellt sich bei den meisten diese Frage garnicht mehr. Genauso wird es den Norwegenurlaubern gehen, wenn es konsequent durchgesetzt wird.

Damit man mich auch klar versteht: Ich esse gern Fisch und nehme auch Fisch mit nach Hause. Das geschieht aber mit Auge. Einen 100pfünder Heili zu schlachten, hat nichts mit Auge zu tun. Das ist reine Show.


----------



## hans66660 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

hallo ostsee7!
ich finde die  15 kg grenze nicht schlimm!das sind immerhin übers jahr gerechnet mehr als 1 kg filet im monat die du verspeisen kannst, dann angelst du ja noch zusätzlich in der ostsee, wo du mit sicherheit auch noch fisch fängst.
ich kenne trauriegerweise leute die ca 200 kg filets mitnehmen davon 150 kg verschenken 10 kg verspeisen und 40 kg vor ihrem nächsten trip wegschmeißen,daher finde ich so eine grenze gar nicht verkehrt.
und für die leute, die alle 2 jahre nach norwegen fahren, ihr könnt mir doch nicht erzählen, das eure beute für 2 jahre reichen muss, oder esst ihr tatsächlich 1,5 - 2 jahre alten eingefroren fisch.#h


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

ICH schlage lang nicht alles tot was hoch kommt,so einer bin ich nicht!!
und das es auch geht wie du sagst verstehe ich ja auch aber ich habe echt keine lust auf s kilo genau zu fischen ,auch wenn der eine oder andere sagt das es nicht so ´schlimm sei.
die werden sich schon etwas dabei gedacht haben,auch wenn sie eher auf die  großen fischereischiffe schauen sollten!!
unser gedanke war der ,das man jedenfalls im urlaub mal seine "kleine" freiheit hat!!und nun fangen "DIE" selbst dort an damit uns die freiheit zu nehmen!!
mit freiheit meine ich mal ohne vorschriften usw. seine zeit zu verbringen!!!


----------



## hans66660 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

hi ostseeanger27!
freiheiten hast du doch in deutschland genug,dann willst du die auch noch in norge#h.
grins


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

@hans66660 vbmenu_register("postmenu_1163543", true);  
hallo!!
also ich fahre nicht alle 2 jahre nach norge und esse auch keinen fisch der 2 jahre auf eis liegt!!es geht nicht um fisch den ich hier fangen kann sondern zb. Leng oder Lump usw. den bekomme ich hier nicht!!!
und um dorsch zu fangen fahre ich dort nicht hin!!!!
ich habe auch nie 100kg oder sogar mehr mitgenommen!!!!
das max. bei mir war in 14 super tagen ca. 40kg dann war meine kist zum erbrechen gefüllt, und weggeschmissen habe ich noch nie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*



			
				hans66660 schrieb:
			
		

> hi ostseeanger27!
> freiheiten hast du doch in deutschland genug,dann willst du die auch noch in norge#h.
> grins


 
aha!!!wo??
es geht nicht darum was ich hier habe es geht darum was ich im urlaub möchte!!!!


----------



## hans66660 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

ostsee7 mit meinem text warst nicht nur du gemeint, aber haust du dir tatsächlich 40kg leng oder lumb in ca. einem jahr rein


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

da war auch ein großer heilbutt bei und div. pollacks!!!

und das war wie gesagt ein super urlaub!!sonst sind wir so ca. bei 20kg wie vorher schon beschrieben!!|asmil:


----------



## hsobolewski (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

hans66660 
Kannst du dir vieleicht mal vorstellen das es Leute gibt die Fisch gerne essen. das es Leute gibt die eine Familie haben. Leute die es Geografisch sich nicht leisten können schnell mal an die Ostsee zu fahren.
Und wenn man wie ich eine 6 köpfige Familie hat und dann 50kg File hat ist das bestimmt nicht viel übers Jahr gesehen. zwei schöne Malzeiten jeden Monat.
Und was ist daran falsch oder nicht in Ordnung mal ein wenig an Freunden oder Bekannten zu verschenken?????


----------



## ostseeangler27 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

ja das kann ich mir gut vorstellen!!geht mir ja auch so -zwar nicht mit der ostsee aber dafür zb. wenns ums fischen auf waller usw. geht!!!
ich habe auch nix dagen wenn einer fisch verschenkt,ich gebe auch ab und an etwas ab an arbeitskollegen usw.........!!!
nix für ungut!!!!!wollte nur alternativen zu Norwegen finden
und keinem auf den "schlips" treten!:m


----------



## tamandua (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Und nun? Hast du schon eine ALternative ins Auge gefasst? Oder fällt der lang ersehnte Angelurlaub nun für dieses Jahr ins Wasser?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

so wie es ausschaut  4-5 tage gelbes riff und sonst fl-förde und gut!!


----------



## CatchAndReleaseIt (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

... ich denke, es geht den Norwegern nicht in erster Linie um den Fisch ... es geht ihnen eher darum, speziell der in Deutschland so verbreiteten "Mitnahmementalität" langsam mal einen Riegel vorzuschieben 
#6 
... schließlich genießen wir ja aus besagtem Grund international einen "besonderen" Ruf, der leider immer wieder diesseits und jenseits der Grenzen bestätigt wird ...

... aber es muss sich ja materiell "lohnen"! 
:v


----------



## ostseeangler27 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*



			
				CatchAndReleaseIt schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich denke, es geht den Norwegern nicht in erster Linie um den Fisch ... es geht ihnen eher darum, speziell der in Deutschland so verbreiteten "Mitnahmementalität" langsam mal einen Riegel vorzuschieben
> #6
> ... schließlich genießen wir ja aus besagtem Grund international einen "besonderen" Ruf, der leider immer wieder diesseits und jenseits der Grenzen bestätigt wird ...
> 
> ...


 
|good:  :m


----------



## heinzi (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

ja wohin? also ich denke england und die kanalinseln sind fischerreilich ein würdiger ersatz. ich fahre auch gerne seit 30 jahren nach norge und hätte mit der 15 kg regelung auch keine probleme. was mich wirklich daran stört ist, daß damit vom eigentlichen problem und auch verursacher abgelenkt und auf die touristen/angler übertragen wird. mir ist immernoch nicht klar was diese regelung eigentlich wirklich bewirken soll. die rettung des fischbestandes kann es ja wohl nicht sein. aber oK, nehmen wir es wie es kommt.


----------



## tidecutter (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*



			
				ostseeangler27 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, wir wollten normalerweise wieder nach norge fahren aber da es nun diese bescheidene 15kg grenze gibt haben wir die buchung zurück genommen!
> die 15kg sind zu schnell zusammen und es ist ein unding der norweger,wir sind keine raubangler!!!!!!!aber 14tage da ergiebt sich eher etwas so um die 25kg wenn nicht mehr!!
> so nun zur frage die wir uns stellen:
> wohin sonst, ein ort wo wir ähnlich fischen können und mit selbigem geschirr !!!!



na dann herzlichen glückwunsch!#d


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*



			
				hsobolewski schrieb:
			
		

> hans66660
> Kannst du dir vieleicht mal vorstellen das es Leute gibt die Fisch gerne essen. das es Leute gibt die eine Familie haben. Leute die es Geografisch sich nicht leisten können schnell mal an die Ostsee zu fahren.
> Und wenn man wie ich eine 6 köpfige Familie hat und dann 50kg File hat ist das bestimmt nicht viel übers Jahr gesehen. zwei schöne Malzeiten jeden Monat.
> Und was ist daran falsch oder nicht in Ordnung mal ein wenig an Freunden oder Bekannten zu verschenken?????



Genauso seh ich es auch. 
Danke für deine Stellungnahme, Helmut.


----------



## FriedfischFischer (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

angel doch einfach an unserern heimischen gewässern weser aller etc?


----------



## Honeyball (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Genau, das muss doch mal gesagt werden:

"1 Kilo Fischfilet kosten ca. 12 Euro also brauche ich mindestens 50 Kilo um meine Norwegenwoche zu finanzieren. Was interessieren mich die blöden Berge und Fjorde? Ich will zum Fisch, direkt zum Fisch und nur zum Fisch.
Schlimm genug, dass die da oben so eine Show abziehen mit ihren Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen und dass es immer noch keine Autobahn von Oslo bis zum Nordkap gibt und ich ständig 'ne Tiefkühltruhe mitnehmen muss, um meine Filets auch ja steif gefroren heim zu bekommen.
Und dann dieser Stress mit den Alkoholkontrollen. 2 Liter Bier pro Nase, das ist meine Tagesration, die hab ich doch schon aufgebraucht, bevor ich endlich da oben angekommen bin. Und die fünf Pullen Verdauungsschnaps die laufen doch unter Medizin, da sollen sich die Norgis doch mal nicht so anstellen.
Ist schon schlimm, wie die mit uns Deutschen umspringen. Dabei bringen wir denen doch die Kohle ins Land. Was wären die denn ohne uns?
Aber gegen diese Wahnsinnspreise kann man ja die Truhe auf dem Hinweg schon mit vernünftigen Lebensmitteln vollmachen, die Kartoffeln nach unten, sonst meckern die ja schon wieder. Habt Ihr mal ausgerechnet, was man sparen kann, wenn man zwei 50 Liter Kanister Heizöl mit hochnimmt und die ollen Dieselschnecken damit füttert?
Wenn die so weitermachen, haben die mich das letzte Mal gesehen. Die spinnen doch, die Norgis!!!"







Das musste mal gesagt werden, weil
genau darauf können die Norweger sehr gut verzichten...












...und ich und viele andere hier auch


----------



## fjord-dusty (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

@Honeyball: |good: :m


----------



## Trollvater (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Hallo Honeyball

Danke für diesen Text.Diese Leute genau diese Leute brauchen die Norweger nicht.Es wird ja wieder richtig schön in Norwegen,wenn diese benannten "Sportfischer" endlich wo anders hinfahren!!
Hoffentlich tun sie es auch..


----------



## Fischbox (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Schade, ich weiss leider auch keine gescheite Alternative zu Norwegen#c , aber ich denke Jirko hat den Nagel schon volles Programm auf den Kopf getroffen. Macht Euch jeder Eure Kiste voll (bei mir sind das so um die 20 Kg) und gut ist. Kein Schwein an der Grenze wird da was gegen haben, denn das ist ein vernünftiges Maß, bei dem man sehen kann, das kein Raubbau betrieben wurde, und genau darum geht es den Norwegern bei der Regelung meines Erachtens. Von Kontrollen bezüglich der Fischmenge habe ich sowieso noch nix gehört (...vielleicht meldet sich ja mal einer der bereits kontrolliert wurde|kopfkrat ). 

Meine Meinung: 25 Kg waren super. 15 Kg sind zu wenig* und schrecken überhaupt keinen kriminellen Fischräuber ab. Knallharte Kontrollen und Strafen bei äußerst eigenwilliger Auslegung der Regelung schon eher. Wie das zieht, sieht man am norwegischen Strassenverkehr. Jeder hält sich an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung. Warum nur#6 ?!


* Die Fischfleischmenge ist mir absolut nicht zu wenig, ich erachte diese Mengenbegrenzung nur als zu niedrig, weil ich bei einem reinen 10-14-tägigen Angelurlaub (und den machen seeeehr sehr viele von uns) diese Grenze ratzfatz pei positivem Verlauf eventuell schon mit 3-4 Fischen oder in 2 Tagen erreicht habe. Läuft der Urlaub normal, dann ist die Grenze zum Angelstop nach 5-6 Tagen erreicht. Was mache ich die restliche Zeit? Ich bin doch zum Fischen nach Norwegen gefahren. Soll ich dann etwa halbtote Fische releasen...:v


----------



## HD4ever (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

für mich gibt es *unendlich viele* Alternativen zu Norwegen !!!  :m
denke die meisten fahren halt gen Norge in der Hoffnung auf den richtig großen Fang und wie auch schon gepostet um in Raubrittermanier möglichst viel Fisch in die Truhe zu stopfen .... #d
am besten noch um die "Unkosten" zuhause durch den Verkauf wieder rein zu bekommen. |krach:
kann ich wirklich nicht verstehen und da stellt sich doch wieder die Frage warum die Filetbegrenzung eingeführt wurde .... kommt wohl nicht von ungefähr. #q
was ich beim Angeln suche ist schöne Natur, entspannte Tage fern des Alltagsstreßes, schöne Stunden auf dem Wasser und ganz klar auch einiges an schönen Fängen .....
wobei ich einen Urlaub auch als gelungen ansehe wenn ich nur 5 Kg Filet mit nach hause nehmen kann, statt ner 35 Kg schweren Kühlbox und statt dessen klasse Sonnenuntergänge, schönes Wetter und einfach schöne Momente erleben darf die mir den Rest des Jahres nicht vergönnt sind !!!!
Norwegen ist schon spitze auch aufgrund der herrlichen Landschaft, aber obige schöne Momente erfreuen mich auch in Dänemark,Schweden und selbst auf Fehmarn wenn ich unterwegs bin .....  #6

wirklich *null *Verständnis für postings hier einiges vorher .... |gr:
"Urlaubs-Nebenerwerbsfischer" oder so ähnlich ....


----------



## Honeyball (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*



			
				Trollvater schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Honeyball
> 
> Danke für diesen Text.Diese Leute genau diese Leute brauchen die Norweger nicht.Es wird ja wieder richtig schön in Norwegen,wenn diese benannten "Sportfischer" endlich wo anders hinfahren!!
> Hoffentlich tun sie es auch..


#h 
...und bis dahin freue ich mich über jeden Kühltruhentransporter, der an der Grenze rausgewunken wird. |wavey:


----------



## brando (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Ich find sirgenwie auch etwas unverschæmt, dass hier viele meinen sie hætten das Recht sich in ihrem Urlaub mit der Menge Fisch einzudecken, die ihnen passt. Ueberlegt mal...immerhin fahrt ihr ins (aussereuropæische) Ausland und dann fordert ihr die Freiheit da vøllig unkontrolliert zu fischen?
Ich fands bisher echt super das das møglich war und hab dort auch wirklich viele vernånftige Angler getroffen aber leider auch immer das Gegenteil. Und wenn man jetzt hier so den ein oder anderen Beitrag liest scheint bei vielen die Fleischmacherei doch der hauptsæchliche Grund får die Reise nach Norwegen zu sein. "Ich will in Ruhe angeln" muss ja nicht bedeuten, dass man jeden Tag die 10km zum Unterwasserberg-HotSpot fæhrt sondern vielleicht wirklich mal den ein oder anderen Tag ruhig!!! angelt.   Mal mit der Rute zu Fuss los und ne schøne einsame Bucht suchen (oder meinetwegen mit dem Boot dort hin), Plattfische angeln oder Makrelle mit der Spinnrute---schøne Dose Bier dabei. Das waren eigentlich die Angeltage die mir am besten in Erinnerung geblieben sind. Wenn ich da ans vergleichbare ANgeln in Deutschland denke wo z.B. an der Ostsee an bestimmten Hot-Spots Schulter an Schulter gestanden wird und nicht selten ne agressive STimmung herrscht. Da sind mir die 15 erlaubten Kg schon das Geld wert und ausserdem hatte ich eh noch nie die 25 voll#c  bin wohl kein richtiger Angler|kopfkrat


----------



## gummiente (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

@brando

das kommt immer darauf an, wie lange man Urlaub macht.
Bei einer Woche sicherlich nicht das Problem, wie fahren immer 2 1/2
oder gar 3 Wochen. Soll man jetzt nach 10 Tagen das Angeln einstellen?
Wenn man eine gute Stelle hat, ist es schwer einfach aufzuhören (Jagdinstinkt),
man könnte ja was verpassen.
Mir geht es nicht um die massen an Fisch, sondern um den Spass an der Freude.
Was mach ich jetzt mit den zuviel gefangenen Kilos?
Entweder über Bord werfen oder einfach mitnehmen. (Beides keine tollen Optionen)
Alternative verschenken, ich glaub dann fangen die Norweger lieber selber.

Schade das Norwegen gerade sein drittes Wirtschaftsstandbein schwächt.

Gruß Gummiente


----------



## Luzifer (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Es gibt immer alternativen zu Norwegen, aber ich fahre da hin weil mir die Landschaft und das Angeln gefällt,dabei kommst es mir nicht drauf an meine Kiste voll zu bekommen.

Es soll für mich immer Urlaub sein darauf freud man sich doch immer oder? #c


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*



			
				Luzifer schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt immer alternativen zu Norwegen, aber ich fahre da hin weil mir die Landschaft und das Angeln gefällt,dabei kommst es mir nicht drauf an meine Kiste voll zu bekommen.
> 
> Es soll für mich immer Urlaub sein darauf freud man sich doch immer oder? #c


 
und was machst du wenn du am ersten tag 2-3 dorsche um die 10-12 kg an der peitsche hast ?
zurück setzen geht wohl nicht wenn sie aus 100m tiefe oder mehr kommen!!
das ist mein problem ,ich wollte tiefseefischen und nicht spinnangeln!!


----------



## JunkieXL (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Ich werd wenn das so bleibt nächstes Jahr mal ne woche auf die Kanalinseln, da solls ja auch gut Fisch geben! Die sorgen wohl auch für die sinnvolle Verwertung und sorgen für die Ausfuhr deines Fanges ... kostet alles aber auch ein wenig


----------



## wodibo (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Ich warte die Umsetzung ab.
Bisher hat meine Styrobox ca. 20-25 kg gefaßt und das hat bis zum nächsten Urlaub gereicht. Sollten diese Boxen weiterhin problemlos durchkommen, fahr ich weiter in mein geliebtes Norge. Wenn nicht, dann eben nicht. Ich laß mich ungern reglementieren - auch in Deutschland nicht (die mich kennen, wissen das). 
Alternativen wie Ost- oder Nordsee kommen für mich nicht in Frage. Sind bis dahin allein schon 700 km und ich angel gern in der Tiefsee.
Was solls: Gibts 1 Jahr Balkonien danach nen Little Big Game Urlaub in Sri Lanka, Ägypten oder sonstwo und so weiter in dem Rhytmus. Da habe ich keine Begranzungen und den gefangenen Fisch bekommen der Kutterführer und/ oder einheimische Freunde.


----------



## freibadwirt (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Was solls: Gibts 1 Jahr Balkonien danach nen Little Big Game Urlaub in Sri Lanka, Ägypten oder sonstwo und so weiter in dem Rhytmus. Da habe ich keine Begranzungen und den gefangenen Fisch bekommen der Kutterführer und/ oder einheimische Freunde.[/quote]




Hallo
sowas sollte man in Norwegen vielleicht einführen:q :q 
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## BigEarn (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Auch wenn ich kein Norge-Urlauber bin, finde ich diese ganze Diskussion um 15 oder 25 kg und vor allem die Überlegung, deswegen keinen Urlaub mehr in dem entsprechenden Land zu machen schon ein wenig komisch.
Bei mir war es und ist es auch immer noch so, dass es mir beim Urlaub hauptsächlich darum geht, einmal raus zu kommen, meine Ruhe zu haben, zu fischen, schöne Landschaft, nette Leute....aber nicht darum, ne Menge Fisch mit nach Hause zu karren #c
NAtürlich besteht der Unterschied, dass ich in Irland hauptsächlich Hecht, Forelle und Aal befische, die nicht hochgepumpt werden müssen, aber auch beim Fischen auf dem Meer haben wir immer soviel mitgenommen, wie wir im Urlaub essen konnten, noch etwas für einheimische Freunde und das meiste andere hat der Käptn bekommen, für sich selber oder für seinen kleinen Fischhandel. Nach einem schönen, entspannten Tag auf dem Meer ists mir ehrlich gesagt egal, ob ich 8 leckere Filets mit nach Hause nehme oder 50...darum gehts mir im Urlaub eben nicht. Wäre es so, hätte ich meinen Irland Urlaub schon längst eingestellt, da man dort streng genommen auch nur im Besitz eines Hechtes pro Person sein darf |rolleyes Zusätzlich darf man dort seit neuestem in Kneipen nicht mehr rauchen! Unverschämt, was fällt denen ein! Wenn ich so gnädig bin und dort hinkomme, will ich auch rauchen dürfen wo ich will! #d 
Wie man darüber schimpfen kann, dass andere Länder so unverschämt sind, solche Limits einzuführen, aus welchem Grund auch immer, erschließt sich mir nicht. #c  Wie wäre es bei umgekehrter Situation? Wir das Angelurlaubsland...da würden solche Beschränkungen warscheinlich beklatscht. Es sind nicht unsere Länder in die wir reisen und das werden sie auch nicht dadurch, dass wir Geld bezahlen um dort hinzukommen, dort zu wohnen und dort zu fischen. Wenn dort Gesetze eingeführt werden muss man sie akzeptieren...oder halt weg bleiben. Für mich zeigt Letzteres aber, wie sehr gewisse Leute ("Norge-Fans") letzten Endes wirklich an dem Land interessiert sind und sich mit ihrem langjährigen Urlaubsziel verbunden fühlen. |rolleyes


----------



## Fischbox (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*



			
				BigEarn schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich kein Norge-Urlauber bin, finde ich diese ganze Diskussion um 15 oder 25 kg und vor allem die Überlegung, deswegen keinen Urlaub mehr in dem entsprechenden Land zu machen schon ein wenig komisch.
> Bei mir war es und ist es auch immer noch so, dass es mir beim Urlaub hauptsächlich darum geht, einmal raus zu kommen, meine Ruhe zu haben, zu fischen, schöne Landschaft, nette Leute....aber nicht darum, ne Menge Fisch mit nach Hause zu karren #c
> NAtürlich besteht der Unterschied, dass ich in Irland hauptsächlich Hecht, Forelle und Aal befische, die nicht hochgepumpt werden müssen, aber auch beim Fischen auf dem Meer haben wir immer soviel mitgenommen, wie wir im Urlaub essen konnten, noch etwas für einheimische Freunde und das meiste andere hat der Käptn bekommen, für sich selber oder für seinen kleinen Fischhandel. Nach einem schönen, entspannten Tag auf dem Meer ists mir ehrlich gesagt egal, ob ich 8 leckere Filets mit nach Hause nehme oder 50...darum gehts mir im Urlaub eben nicht. Wäre es so, hätte ich meinen Irland Urlaub schon längst eingestellt, da man dort streng genommen auch nur im Besitz eines Hechtes pro Person sein darf |rolleyes Zusätzlich darf man dort seit neuestem in Kneipen nicht mehr rauchen! Unverschämt, was fällt denen ein! Wenn ich so gnädig bin und dort hinkomme, will ich auch rauchen dürfen wo ich will! #d
> Wie man darüber schimpfen kann, dass andere Länder so unverschämt sind, solche Limits einzuführen, aus welchem Grund auch immer, erschließt sich mir nicht. #c  Wie wäre es bei umgekehrter Situation? Wir das Angelurlaubsland...da würden solche Beschränkungen warscheinlich beklatscht. Es sind nicht unsere Länder in die wir reisen und das werden sie auch nicht dadurch, dass wir Geld bezahlen um dort hinzukommen, dort zu wohnen und dort zu fischen. Wenn dort Gesetze eingeführt werden muss man sie akzeptieren...oder halt weg bleiben. Für mich zeigt Letzteres aber, wie sehr gewisse Leute ("Norge-Fans") letzten Endes wirklich an dem Land interessiert sind und sich mit ihrem langjährigen Urlaubsziel verbunden fühlen. |rolleyes



Nochmal  gaaaanz langsam zum mitlesen. Es geht hier nicht darum ob 5, 15 oder auch 25 Kilo Fisch mit nach Hause genommen werden. Es geht darum das man bei gewissen Methoden, wo der Fisch aus großer Tiefe kommt nach kurzer Zeit sein Limit erreicht hat. Was macht man dann ? Eigentlich wollte man ja einen 14-tägigen Angelurlaub machen. Mein Angelurlaub ist dann gelungen, wenn ich möglichst oft fischen war und nicht wenn eine gewisse Menge Filet in der Truhe liegt.
Auch wird hier darüber diskutiert, ob diese Regelung wirklich das bewirkt, was sie bewirken soll. Ohne Kontrollen und Strafen bewirkt sie gar nix.
Und seit wann darf man eigentlich nicht über Sachen diskutieren, welche einen direkt betreffen|kopfkrat . Ist mir völlig neu#d . Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, welches Land diese Regelung herausgebracht hat. Hätten sie eine Regelung herausgebracht, bei der als Grundlage die 25-Kilogrenze genommen worden wäre, und es dann für jedes Kilo, das man über 30 Kilo liegt, 1000 Kronen Strafe zahlen muss, dann hätte ich laut "Hurra" geschrien und die cleveren Gesetzgeber beglückwünscht, denn dann hätten sie wirklich etwas abschreckendes beschlossen. So leiden nur wieder viele Leute darunter, und am Ende ändert sich an der Problematik rein gar nix.


----------



## Anni (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*



			
				freibadwirt schrieb:
			
		

> Was solls: Gibts 1 Jahr Balkonien danach nen Little Big Game Urlaub in Sri Lanka, Ägypten oder sonstwo und so weiter in dem Rhytmus. Da habe ich keine Begranzungen und den gefangenen Fisch bekommen der Kutterführer und/ oder einheimische Freunde.


 



Hallo
sowas sollte man in Norwegen vielleicht einführen:q :q 
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h[/quote]

das iss gut andreas |supergri 
dann schaun wir mal,wer noch viel reklame für norgefisk macht  
wir fahren jetz am 2.juni 2 wochen schweden und 1woche süd norge und im august nochmal 2 wochen norge,aber auch nur weil es schon gebucht ist.wie schon viele schrieben ist es auch eine sache des geldes in norge urlaub zu machen und wegen sonnenuntergängen und natur muss ich nicht nach norge fahren,denn das haben wir auch in den bergen #c wenn ich nach norge fahre,dann hauptsächlich um zu fischen  mal abwartenwas nächstes jahr kommt #c auf jeden fall werd ich nicht mehr im vorraus in norge buchen #d


----------



## nordman (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*



			
				ostseeangler27 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, wir wollten normalerweise wieder nach norge fahren aber da es nun diese bescheidene 15kg grenze gibt haben wir die buchung zurück genommen!



mach dir mal nicht ins hemd, es ist so, wie jirko schon schreibt. die buchungen zu stornieren ist doch wirklich überreagiert. was soll denn die panikmache?;+

geht jetzt die abendländische kultur unter? ich wiederhole nochmal: für den normalen angler, der *vernünftige mengen *für den eigenbedarf mitnimmt, wird sich nichts ändern. keep cool...:g


----------



## havkat (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Moin!

Interssant, sehr interessant.

Da geht´s, rein rechnerisch um zehn Kilo weniger "Mitnahmerecht" und schwupps........... plötzlich werden Reisen storniert, man plant den nächsten Urlaub 07 schon mal um.....

Mit einem Male, ist es nicht mehr das geliebte und gelobte Land?

Soooo schnell verödet die Liebe zu Norwegen?
Hmmmm....... kooomisch!

Für Lachse gibt´s keine doofe Begrenzung.
Ordentlich Zuchtlachs einsacken, Quittung vom Züchter für den Zoll und schon ist die Box wieder voll.

Ich könnte jetzt noch watt schreiben
Darf ich aber nicht, weil dann müsste ich mich selbst verwarnen oder sogar sperren.

Nur noch das: 

Ich bin im nächsten Jahr wieder oben. Auch wenn die Fangbegrenzung auf zehn Kilo runtergehen sollte. 

Oder auf fünf.

Oder auf null.


----------



## nordman (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

genau. oder anders formuliert:

als alternative für denjenigen, für den 10kg das entscheidende argument sind, schlage ich das heimische fischgeschäft vor.|supergri


----------



## gerätenarr (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Hallo Freunde #h 

*1.*

Zum Fischfangen bis 25kg würde ich als Alternative zu Norwegen Dänemark empfehlen.
Ich habe dort immer mehr Fisch gefangen als in Norwegen. 
In 15 Tagen fahre ich aber wieder nach Norwegen zum Angeln und *aus anderen schönen Gründen. :k *

*2.*
*Die 15 kg-Regelung finde ich auch nicht gut!* |kopfkrat 

Man denke an diese blöde dänische Regelung für Bleipilkerverbot, welche zum Glück wieder weg sein soll. Dabei wird alleine bei einem *NATO*-Manöwer genug "*Pilker"* verschossen !! :q 

*3.*

Die Reaktion von *Honeyball *und seinen Anhängern finde ich ziemlich *überzogen *. #d 
Ich schätze , die mit den "Kühltruhen" sind noch nicht einmal *1%* !!
Ich kenne auch viele, die von Norwegen ohne einen Fisch zurückgekommen sind (Schlechtes Wetter)

*4.*

Mit Sicherheit sind wir *Angler* nicht Schuld an dem sinkenden Fischbestand!

*5.*

Was mir *jetzt* Sorgen macht, ist der Umgang mit dem Fisch nach der neuen Regelung.
Es wird zu großzügig filetiert, das heißt von viel Fisch wenig Filet.
Wenn von einer 14 tägigen Reise am letzten Angeltag ein paar Edelfische gefangen werden (Heilbutt, Lachs) , dann kann ich mir denken, was mit den anderen Fisch passiert.


----------



## nordman (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*



			
				gerätenarr schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn von einer 14 tägigen Reise am letzten Angeltag ein paar Edelfische gefangen werden (Heilbutt, Lachs) , dann kann ich mir denken, was mit den anderen Fisch passiert.



lachs ist von der regelung ausdrücklich ausgenommen.

und die leute mit kühltuhen sind deutlich mehr als nur 1%, glaub es mir.


----------



## schwedenklausi (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Interssant, sehr interessant.
> 
> ...



ein super betrag !
ich habe für den 24.05-07.06  2007  und  01.05-15.05  2008  gebucht
meiner frau und mir gefällt norwegen ! 
nur eins noch: alternative für die "fleischmacher" vieleicht brokenlande.
schwedenklausi


----------



## Anni (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

na bleipilker verbot wird es in norge nicht geben,denn die versenken alles im meer habs selbst erlebt und dorsch1 hatts auch gesehen,der dazu meinte na ja anni das meer iss soo gross 
das mach mal in deutschland 
also wir fangen unsere 15 kg wenns klappt wenn nicht iss auch gut


----------



## wodibo (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Interssant, sehr interessant.
> 
> ...



Nochmal zum mitlesen mein Beschter :m
wodi läßt sich äußerst ungern reglementieren. In Deutschland nicht und im Ausland schon 3x nicht. Holland würde z.B. für mich gar nich in Frage kommen.
Ich fahre seit 20 Jahren nach Norge und hab da Freunde gefunden aber wenn Bürokraten mich wegen 10 oder 15 kg zum Fischräuber runterreglementieren, dann bin ich halt woanders. So einfach ist das :m


----------



## nordman (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutschland nicht und im Ausland schon 3x nicht.



wie meinstn das? wenn deutsche dich reglementieren dürfen, dann dürfen norweger in ihrem land das noch lange nicht? kannst du doch nicht ernst meinen...
ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber mit dieser einstellung wären die meisten norweger wohl froh, wenn du eine alternative finden würdest... bitte nicht hauen. ich hoffe mal, das war nur unglücklich formuliert.

die erfahrung zeigt leider, daß es ohne reglementierung nicht geht. sonst fahren die leute mit 150 über den zebrastreifen an der schule, mit 2,8 auf dem kessel und 470kg filet auf dem anhänger. beschwer dich bei denen, die das verbockt haben.

über die willkürlichen 15kg läßt sich allerdings diskutieren, bringt nur nix, wenn es so von anderer stelle festgesetzt wurde.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> über die willkürlichen 15kg läßt sich allerdings diskutieren, bringt nur nix, wenn es so von anderer stelle festgesetzt wurde.


 
STIMMT, UND ICH WOLLT JA NUR WISSEN WO IHR HINFAHREN WÜRDET!!#c


----------



## wodibo (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> wie meinstn das? wenn deutsche dich reglementieren dürfen, dann dürfen norweger in ihrem land das noch lange nicht? kannst du doch nicht ernst meinen...
> ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber mit dieser einstellung wären die meisten norweger wohl froh, wenn du eine alternative finden würdest... bitte nicht hauen. ich hoffe mal, das war nur unglücklich formuliert.



Ich halte mich in Deutschland wie in Norge an die Regeln. Sonst wäre ich da bei meinen Freunden nicht ein so gern gesehener Gast. Auf Überreglementierungen wegen einiger schwarzer Schafe reagiere ich mit Widerwillen und lehne sie ab, weil sie z.T. hirnrissig sind.
Nächstes Jahr sollte es nach Nordnorge gehen. 14 Tage müssen da sein. Steinbeißer und der dicke Butt waren auf der Wunschliste. Sorry aber bei 15 kg ist nach 2 Tagen Rentiere zählen angesagt.


----------



## freibadwirt (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

@ Wodibo
Ich hoffe mal das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst#c#d  .Wenn doch müssen wir uns alle nicht wundern wenn solche Gesetze verabschiedet werden.#q #q #q Regeln gibts halt immer und überall ob sie nun gut sind oder nicht das werden auch wir zwei sicher nicht ändern.
@ ostsee7
da sieht man doch wieder mal was 10 kg Fisch alles anrichten können|supergri |supergri |supergri 
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## wodibo (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Hmmmm, Andreas, wann gehts wieder in den Jemen???
Da müsste ich mal mit Dir telenieren. Ist sicher ein interessantes Revier #6


----------



## freibadwirt (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Hey Wodibo
Jemenreise ist schon in Planung.Warscheinlich im Februar 07.Hast recht ist ein tolles Revier mit sehr netten Menschen hatte dort immer sehr viel Spaß:q |supergri |supergri .Habe mich dort schon mit einigen Fischern anfreunden können aber selbst dort muß man die Gebräuche  und Sitten der Einheimischen befolgen und respektieren sonst hat man ein großes Problem.Catch & Release ist dort absolut verpönnt und es kann niemand begreifen warum man einen Fisch erst fängt und dann wieder zurücksetzt.#c 
Gruß Andreas#h #h #h 

P.S. Werde trotzdem weiderhin nach Norwegen zum Fischen fahren  ob mit oder ohne der 15 kg Regelung.


----------



## nordman (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Steinbeißer und der dicke Butt waren auf der Wunschliste. Sorry aber bei 15 kg ist nach 2 Tagen Rentiere zählen angesagt.


15 kg filet in 2 tagen, und das fest eingeplant, alle achtung! das nenne ich selbstbewußtsein!
würde ich mir nicht zutrauen, obwohl ich mich in nordnorge einigermaßen auskenne.
ich rechne mal hoch: 14 tage, davon kann man 4 tage wegen der fahrt abrechnen. bleiben 10 tage. du rechnest mit 15kg an 2 tagen, also mit 75kg an 10 tagen, oder wie? da braucht man aber schon eine kühltruhe für den transport, besonders, wenn du nicht alleine fährst.
die "alte" quote von 25 kg dürfte demnach auch nur für knapp 4 tage reichen.|kopfkratnun ja...

p.s.: ich hoffe, du weißt, wie ich das meine...


----------



## Dorsch1 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Ich muß mich hier nun auch mal einklinken.
Für mich wird Norwegen auch trotz Regelungen das Land bleiben was ich gern besuche.Egal wo ich hinreise...es gibt überall Regeln an die ich mich einfach halten muß.
Wenn ich vorher dort einige Dinge machen konnte die nun reglementiert werden dann muß ich halt damit leben und werde es.
Sicherlich fahre auch ich in erster Linie nach Norge um zu angeln.Ich werde auch weiterhin meine Styrobox voll machen und ich denke das dafür keinem der Kopf abgerissen wird.
Wer nimmt denn z.B. die genaue Alkoholmenge mit nach Norge.Doch eher sehr wenige.Über ein paar Bier mehr hat sich bei mir jedenfalls noch kein Zöllner aufgeregt.Sie haben eher gelassen darüber hinweg gesehen.Ich habe aber auch keine Unmengen dabei.
Ich fahre nach Norwegen weil ich das Land lieben gelernt habe.
Wer seinen Urlaub rein am Filet festmacht...der sollte sich halt ein anderes Land aussuchen wo er noch unbegrenzt Fisch ausführen kann.Ich glaube aber kaum das es da große Alternativen geben wird.Andere Länder haben schon sehr lange gewisse Regeln und die Leute fahren trotzdem dorthin.
Warum wohl?...weil es dort schon immer so ist.
In Norwegen wird sich nun etwas ändern und einige sehen das als,ich sag mal Bevormundung an,weil sie vorher doch mehr oder weniger tun und lassen konnten was sie wollten.Nun wird einigen diese Freiheit genommen und Norwegen ist nicht mehr das gelobte Land.
Es zählt auf einmal nicht mehr die gigantische Natur die hier so oft hervorgetan wird.
Es zählt nur noch,ich bekomme Regelunge auferzwungen und das mag ich nicht.#d #d 
Sicherlich ist die Ausfuhrmenge unglücklich gewählt...ob man 1,2 oder 3 Wochen dort Urlaub macht ist schon ein großer Unterschied,oder ob ich in Südnorge oder Nordnorge bin.


----------



## nordman (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

@dorsch1:#6


----------



## Fischbox (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß mich hier nun auch mal einklinken.
> Für mich wird Norwegen auch trotz Regelungen das Land bleiben was ich gern besuche.Egal wo ich hinreise...es gibt überall Regeln an die ich mich einfach halten muß.
> Wenn ich vorher dort einige Dinge machen konnte die nun reglementiert werden dann muß ich halt damit leben und werde es.
> Sicherlich fahre auch ich in erster Linie nach Norge um zu angeln.Ich werde auch weiterhin meine Styrobox voll machen und ich denke das dafür keinem der Kopf abgerissen wird.
> ...



Wenn das nicht so ein langer Text wäre, dann hätte ich den auch schreiben können...|good:


----------



## WalKo (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Also ich verstehe die große Aufregung um die 15kg noch nicht ganz.
Ist doch eine elegante Lösung;
Verordnung mit 15 Kg ist auf dem Papier raus.
Die Norweger, die gegen den Angeltourismus sind, sind glücklich. 
Das Gesetz schreckt jetzt die Raubangler ab.
Und uns braucht es nicht groß zu Interessieren, solange wir an der Grenze nicht  belangt werden, solange wir nicht maßlos übertreiben.
Ich schlage  vor, wir regen uns bei den 15kg erst auf,  wenn die Norweger zu kontrollieren anfangen. 
Wie Thomas9904 in einem anderen Thread geschrieben hat, dürfen wir nach Deutschland nicht einmal die15kg einführen, regt sich aber auch keiner auf, weil es niemand kontrolliert.

Einerseits finde ich es gut, dass manche nach dem 15kg Schnellschuss, jetzt ihren Urlaub in Norwegen überdenken. 
Die geringere Nachfrage könnte auf die Preise für uns positive Auswirkungen haben.
Vielleicht überdenken dann  die Norweger auch die geplante Steuer auf die Ferienhausvermietung, wenn die merken was für Auswirkungen solche Gesetze haben.

Uns werden die 15Kg  nicht abhalten nach Norwegen zu fahren. 
Aber Alternativen interessieren mich auch, vor allem in wärmeren Gegenden.
Dann könnten wir ab und zu  auch unsere Frauen  mitnehmen, sonst meckern die, weil wir immer alleine fahren und nach Norwegen wollen die nicht mit.
Wie sieht es auf den Kanaren aus? Oder Nordwesten von Spanien? Da soll es auch Fjorde und sogar Lachs geben.  Kennt sich da jemand aus?

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Blenni (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Hallo,
ich find's auch gut, dass einige Ihre Entscheidung überdenken. Wenn sich die Bedingungen ändern, muß das erlaubt sein. 
Die Diskussionen, die unterstellen, einige würden Ihren Urlaub finanziell mit Fisch gegenrechnen, sind für mich Quatsch. Soviel kann keiner fangen und transportieren, wenn man so rechnen will (Ausrüstung, Ferienhaus, Treibstoffe, Fähre...). Und das mal einfach so anderen zu unterstellen oder das zwischen den Zeilen eines Beitrages herauszulesen, ist schon ein dicker Hund .|gr:  
Für mich wäre die Grenze der Belastbarkeit erreicht, wenn mich ein Zöllner oder wer auch immer außerhalb eines Kühlraumes meine Kiste öffnen läßt, egal wieviel die wiegt.
In meiner 50l Box sind immer einige Kühlakku's, 3 kg Reker, manchmal auch ein Brot, weils mir einfach schmeckt. Wieviel davon zählt jetzt ? Einfach die Kiste auf die Waage stellen ist also nicht. Das könnte ich dann an der Grenze entsorgen, ich sag mal Kühlkette. Ich wohne leider nicht im Norden.

Zu der Ausgangsfrage: Eine richtige Alternative sehe ich eher nicht. Die genannten Ausweichziele sind angeltechnisch sicherlich o.k., aber Norwegen bleibt Norwegen.

Übrigens, die Erfahrung, dass die Norweger beim Anblick eines Deutschen aus dem Haareraufen und Kopfschütteln nicht mehr herauskommen, habe ich bisher noch nicht gemacht. Negative Ausnahmen gibt's überall, auch unter den Norwegern. 
Sicherlich haben die Norweger das Recht solche Reglungen zu treffen. Genauso haben dann aber die Betroffenen das Recht, darauf zu reagieren. Meine Buchung für 2007 halte ich auch erst mal zurück, wenn das a la Jirko abläuft, hätte ich kein Problem.
Gruß Blenni


----------



## wsvmicha (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Moin Boardies !

Möchte mich auch ganz kurz zu Wort melden .
Stimme Dorsch 01 voll zu . Fische, Freiheit , Abenteuer sind 
nicht in Kilo auf zuwiegen .
Gibt leider solche Schnullis .
Kurzes Erlebniss :
War Anfang Mai in Sunde/Hitra
FÜR 2 HÜTTEN 1 RAUM MIT " 400 Ltr. TRUHEN 2 STCK. :m
ANGEKOMMEN : BEIDE TRUHEN VOLL !!! ( FISCH )
MEINE LINKE HALSVENE SCHWOLL AN .
NACHBARN KAMEN HINZU ( VERSTANDEN MICH KAUM ) OBWOHL DEUTSCHEN PAß .
MEINTEN , ICH KÖNNTE JA EINE TRUHE IM KELLER IN BESCHLAG NEHMEN .
DORT HATTE DIE NACHBARHÜTTE EINE DRITTE TRUHE ( AUCH VOLL ) .
KOMENTAR : WIR SIND JA 2 FAMILIEN ( 2 ÄLTERE EHEPAARE )
DACHTE IN 1 TRUHE WÄREN HERINGE , WEIT GEFEHLT !!!  MINIKÖHLER 
OHNE KOPF UND SCHWANZ .
UND WAS SAGTE HÜTTENBESITZER ???        NIX !!!
FAZIT :     ES WURDEN CA. 600 KILO MITGENOMMEN 
                         UNFAßBAR
Zum Thema :  ein vergleichbares Ziel gibts für MICH nicht 


                                                                   ALLES WIRD GUT 
                                                                         GRUß MICHA


----------



## Kunze (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Hallo!

Wenn es in Norwegen nur um`s Angeln gänge, würde ich nicht hinfahren.

Die Ruhe, die Stille, die Menschen, Möwengeschrei, die Mitternachtssonne, 

sitzen aufem Bootsteg und alles mögliche beäugen, die Felsen, die Wälder, 

hinter jeder Kurve gibt es was Neues zu endecken, klönsnacken mit den 

Mitanglern nach einem schönen Tag (egal wie es auf dem Wasser gelaufen 

ist)... u.s.w.

Ich brauch das um meinen Akku aufzuladen und über die Zeit bis zum nächten 

Törn zu kommen. 

Selbst das immer besser werdende Angelgerät, dient mir in erster Linie dazu, den Fisch - den Drill 

besser zu erleben/ zu spüren.

Viel mehr wird es deshalb nicht zwangsläufig...

Der Füllgrad meiner Kiste ist nicht das Wichtigste.

 #h


----------



## Jörg2 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Hallo,

ich bin auch ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich nochmal nach Norwegen fahre. Die Fanggrenze von 15 Kg kann man an einem guten Tag auf Hitra mit einer Angeltour auf dem Kutter locker mit zwei, drei Fischen erreichen - beim Rest der Reise muß ich dann alles wieder ins Wasser werfen - irgendwie blöd und wahrscheinlich nicht sinnvoll. Da leg ich im Reisebüro lieber den gleichen Betrag auf den Tisch und fahr nach Sri Lanka, Thailand, Karibik .... Da ist es auch schön und dort kann man auch gut angeln und dazu auch noch baden gehen. Die Diskussionen mit meiner Freundin haben dann auch ein Ende. 

Ich glaub für mich hat sich Norwegen erledigt.. Leider!!

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Rumpelrudi (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Stimmt, @Kunze

Man kann stundenlang die Berge betrachten und die Sonne zaubert ständig neue Farben in die Landschaft. Nie langweilig, trotz der Ruhe.
Trotzdem sind die Einheimischen deswegen nicht zu beneiden, die ein ganzes Jahr alle Wetterkapriolen durchstehen müssen.
Wir schreiben lediglich von ein paar lächerlichen Wochen, wo wir unserem Hoppy fröhnen, in einer Jahreszeit, die uns am besten zusagt. *Und nicht arbeiten !!

*Was die "Begrenzung" angeht, so ist das nichts Neues. Die gab es schon immer und wurde allgemein als Lebensmittel-Exportbeschränkung, bzw. Importbeschränkung nach/durch Dänemark deklariert.
Schon vor 30 Jahren stand uns Anglern der Angstschweiß im Nacken, wenn wir die dänische Grenze nach Deutschland passierten.
Die Skandinavier haben lediglich die verarbeiteten Fische(Filets) nach den EURO-Preisen reell berechnet. Die Fischpreise werden weiter steigen und somit auch die unfreien Ausfuhrmengen. 
Uns bleibt es doch selbst überlassen, ob wir teuren Fisch zusätzlich zu den freien Mengen als Urlaubsandenken mit nach Hause nehmen. Der Fisch wird billig bleiben, da die Fischer selbst in einem neuen Markt verdienen wollen. Wer die günstigste Rechnung ausstellt bekommt den Zuschlag.

Diese neue Berechnung zu verurteilen ist von einigen ziemlich haarsträubend, denn plötzlich outen sich viele (zoll)kriminelle Angler.

Es hat sich nichts geändert, ausser dass der Fisch nach dem tatsächlichen Wert veranschlagt, wobei wir noch froh sein können, dass nicht nach Arten unterschieden wird.


----------



## boat_c19 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man nicht fliegen will, was ja unausweichlich auch eine recht knappe Begrenzung der Filetmenge pro Person mit sich bringt, dann fallen Island, die Shetlands und Faröer schonmal weg.


 
Ich fliege immer nach Norwegen (aus Tirol) damit kann ich schon mal klarstellen, dass ich keine 100kg Fisch mitnehme. Aber bei gewissen Anbietern von Angelreisen hat man dafür 40 zt sogar 60 kg Freigepäck. Mit Angelausrüstung, Kleidung usw bleiben also immer ca 20 bis 25 kg für Fisch über. Deshalb 15 kg NEIN und 25 kg JA!

Übrigens ging es bei Eingangsfrage hier doch um Alternativen zu Norge und dann sollte man - wenn man hier postet - doch auf die Frage eingehen und nicht verurteilen und alles andere schreiben.

Alternativen - Kanalinseln, Irland, Island, Alaska, Kanada, Dänemark, Schweden, Südküste England, Spanien!!


----------



## mika (2. Dezember 2006)

*Wir probieren Brasiliens Küste aus!*

Hallo, ich fliege im Dezember 2006 mit einem Kollegen zu einem Freund nach Brasilien - dieser besitzt dort ein bescheidens Hotel auf der Insel Itaparica vor Salvador! Ein Bericht folgt im Januar, ich bin guter Dinge...Petri Micha


----------



## Imbeck2514 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: alternative zu norwegen??????*

Hallo alle zusammen,
natürlich sind 15KG Fisch nicht schlecht. Aber was lässt jeder Urlauber in diesem Land (natürlich an Kronen), um diese Menge zu fangen? Ich stelle mir nur einen Urlaub von 3Wochen auf den Lofoten vor, müssen wir alle Fische die aus hundert Meter hochgepumpt worden sind realeasen, obwohl die Schwimmblase aus dem Maul hängt? Schön währe wen Wir den Fisch, wie zB in Island wenigstens der Verwertung zuführen könnten. Wenn man nur auf das Fangen von kiloweisen Fillets aus währe könnte man sie überall in Deutschland biller kaufen.

Gruß Michael


----------

